# Vuelta Wheels



## AidanKeats (Jan 8, 2011)

I got the nashbar catologue today in the mail and saw some great looking vuelta wheels and know nothing about them. They seemed like great prices and I was wondering if you have ever tried them or know anything about them. The wheels:

Vuelta Corsa HD road wheelset: 169.99(usually 250)
Vuelta Corsa pro road wheelset: 169.99(whats the difference?, usually 250)
Vuelta Corsa lite road bike wheelset: 249.99 (usually 399.99)



Thanks


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Not sure of the model, but my brother had a set that were abot 50mm deep, when i rode his cervelo soloist it felt like a noodle, with his eastons much better bike. just my opinion


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Bit of a resurrection here... sorry...
I have the Vuelta Corsa lites; Ive put about 2k miles on them since January. All is good, I haven't touched them with a spoke wrench.
A recent problem has come about as a grinding/screaching of my rear brake. I have not been able to fix it, and it very well may be the pad. Also if, when climbing/mashing out of the saddle, I tilt the bike at a large angle I feel a shuddering or rubbing comign form the back wheel. This could be the hub, right now I am unsure. Most likely a trip to the LBS is in order if I cant figure it out soon.

Other than these inconsistencies they have been good wheels at a great price.


----------



## way2go (Jun 10, 2011)

tfinator said:


> Bit of a resurrection here... sorry...
> I have the Vuelta Corsa lites; Ive put about 2k miles on them since January. All is good, I haven't touched them with a spoke wrench.
> A recent problem has come about as a grinding/screaching of my rear brake. I have not been able to fix it, and it very well may be the pad. Also if, when climbing/mashing out of the saddle, I tilt the bike at a large angle I feel a shuddering or rubbing comign form the back wheel. This could be the hub, right now I am unsure. Most likely a trip to the LBS is in order if I cant figure it out soon.
> 
> Other than these inconsistencies they have been good wheels at a great price.


I read about a similar problem with the Vuelta Superlites. What I understood about it was that the body was pressed into the hub causing friction when tightening the skewers... The issue was resolved by putting a ring somewhere in between. Does your wheel spin smoothly if you take it out of the frame?


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Hmmm. I think so. It spins incredibly smooth even when in the frame, just not under pedal mashing and climbing out of the saddle. The screech of the brakes, I think, is from a crappy pad. I took it off and replaced it with one i sanded down aggressively. This stopped the noise for awhile. It's returned, so I feel a really scrub-hard cleaning of the rim is in order. 
I would be interested to know of that ring solution, though. When I inspect them more I'll let you know.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wheels. You get what you pay for.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

cyclesport45 said:


> Wheels. You get what you pay for.


I would love to grab some dura ace, but its not an option, and frankly I hear about just as many problems with $1000 carbon wheels as others. So I'll stick with my wheels, which were what I wanted and could afford. You can reply when you have constructive input for the thread. 

Regardless, I came back to post that the problem seemed to have gone away with new pads and tightening of the quick release. I did a little mash just now (still in my bibs) and didn't notice anything too bad. 

There is still a little grind on the braking, but I think a good cleaning of the rims is all that's needed, its seems to have subsided mostly.

If the mashing problem come up again I think I'll take a spoke wrench to it... as I said, I have put around 130 or 150 miles/week on them since January and am yet to do any real maintenance.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

tfinator said:


> You can reply when you have constructive input for the thread.


OK, I'll elaborate. But, I am sure that wheel performance is very tied in with the type of riding one does, and road conditions. A wheelset like Mavic Aksiums were a big upgrade for my wife (from no-name starter bike wheels), who rides at 14 mph average, and weighs 125 pounds. Those same wheels would feel like heavy flexy dogs to me, a sprinter at 210 pounds, who is used to race wheels in the 1500 to 1600 gram range.

The OP didn't give anything to compare WITH, so my, "You get what you pay for." was meant to point out just that. There are good deals galore out there, if you match ability and riding style with budget. 

I wish I were on a set of Dura Ace's too. :thumbsup: My Ultegra's are still going strong at 12K miles, but anything D.A. is NOT in my budget this year. . .


----------



## OrangeYeti (Jun 6, 2011)

I upgraded from bottom end Shimano RS10 to the Vuelta Corsa Lite. I am very happy with the improvement. My Shimanos would flex a lot when out of the saddle on a hill. The Corsa Lite is an improvement in this area. They are lighter than the Shimanos and I have no complaints. I recognize that spending more might get a better rim, bit for the price it was an improvement for me.


----------



## pyattbl (Jun 28, 2010)

AidanKeats said:


> I got the nashbar catologue today in the mail and saw some great looking vuelta wheels and know nothing about them. They seemed like great prices and I was wondering if you have ever tried them or know anything about them. The wheels:
> 
> Vuelta Corsa HD road wheelset: 169.99(usually 250)
> Vuelta Corsa pro road wheelset: 169.99(whats the difference?, usually 250)
> ...


I have two sets of Vuelta Corsa Lite wheels, and can't be happier. I weigh around 190 lbs, climb a lot in Western North Carolina, and have no issues with flex or the wheels going out of true. For the price, you get light enough weight and good performance. I don't need another set or I would certainly buy them at $250!


----------



## jsk0307 (Apr 25, 2011)

The Corsa HD seem to hold up really well. One of the guys I ride with is around 290 lbs and he loves them.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

The Corsa HD's are definitely a heavier wheelset, but for A guy at 290 I would expect nothing less. They'll definitely be stronger.

I changed my pad a little more, I went overboard with toe-in previously. After a few miles they seemed to wear in okay. By the end of my ride ~60 miles there was very little noise from the back wheel. 

I think a roughed up pad is what you need and to realize the the braking surface might be very particular about the set up. 

Cyclesport, yes, there are alot of variables. I have a set of 32H ultegra 6500 hub/ Open Pros as well, but they need to be completely rebuilt, so for the time being I just wanted to try something different. I'll be honest, except this braking issue, the Vuelta's perform better than the OPs (they even stay truer). But yes, in the future, when possible, I will be spending more on wheels for something tried and true. 

thanks for ya'lls input


----------



## briderdt (Mar 5, 2012)

On the Corsa HD's, what's the inside-rim width? Wanting to pair with 35mm tires, so a narrow rim (like Open Pro's) isn't an option, really. Would be putting these on a Surly Cross Check and looking for bullet-proof commuters...


----------

